# Taylor Swift - Arriving at Drake's birthday party in West Hollywood, California October 23, 2016 - 18x



## RoadDog (24 Okt. 2016)

:drip::drip::drip:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Okt. 2016)

Endlich werden die Haare wieder länger :thumbup:

Thx


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2016)

Bezaubernd :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Endlich werden die Haare wieder länger :thumbup:
> 
> Thx



Solange die Beine nicht kürzer werden


----------



## achim0081500 (24 Okt. 2016)

richtig geiles Outfit


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Okt. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Solange die Beine nicht kürzer werden



Muss sie beim Waschen aufpassen. Nicht das die Einlaufen


----------



## MetalFan (24 Okt. 2016)

Holla die Waldfee! :drip:


----------



## waldmann44 (24 Okt. 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## ass20 (24 Okt. 2016)

Thanks so much for Taylor


----------



## Devilfish (25 Okt. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Muss sie beim Waschen aufpassen. Nicht das die Einlaufen



Höchstens die Klamotten, die werden immer weniger


----------



## bbs88x (13 Jan. 2020)

Outfit gefällt mir


----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2020)

suoer sexy
sehr lecker


----------



## rolf333 (7 März 2020)

sehr schön!


----------

